# Raw: Stella&Chewy's vs. Nature's Variety



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

OK getting fed up with my 3-mo-old mpoo's reluctance to eat any of the kibbles I've tried and am entertaining the idea of raw (only if I can do a pre-made thing such as the above-mentioned).

Both Stella&Chewy and NV are available at my local shop. Which do you guys prefer? Which is more cost-effective? Pros? Cons? Frozen? Freeze-dried???

Even as a doggie novice I'm seeing that most of you guys seem to feed raw and am picking up some of the benefits of raw feeding here... It's really that much better for the dog, huh?

I'm also worried about not necessarily safe food handling issues but like if my dog licks my kids' faces and spreads bacteria... (?? is this an issue i should be worried about ??)

Thanks!!!

EDIT: I am of course concerned w safe food handling issues I just mean I, er, have a handle on it


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Nature's Variety was the only pre-made raw I had used. Trina never lost interest on it and it was simple to figure out and all. The only con that I hope you don't have a problem with is that the stores I was buying the Nature's Variety from didn't have enough buyers. After a couple returns to the stores and seeing the freezer look just like I left it a month ago I finally caught on. And the long time sitting in the freezer and the way it was handled in their care just ruined the product. Definitely check and compare the dates and ask how often they get in shipments. Other than that, it was great! : )


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a number of awesome pre-made raw brands where we live, but when we travel, we have to go with either freeze-dried or what's available locally. Last month, we traveled across the continent, and had the opportunity to try both brands you talk about. 

Jasper ate both, but for me, I found the NV icky. I feed regular pre-made raw, but the NV seemed like it was old (could have been where I got it) and I was glad to be done with it. Stella and Chewey's, on the other hand, was easy to feed, my boy gobbled it, and I felt okay feeding it. I'd make sure that there was tons of fresh water available, since it's dehydrated. Have you tried either the Honest Kitchen or Addiction?


----------

